
Ask HN: How do I submit a page that has been updated? - draw_down
I tried to submit a link to a page that has previously been discussed here on HN, because the content of the page contains an interesting update. No matter how I tried to submit it (appending a bogus query string, and a couple other tricks), the posting screen just said &quot;invalid&#x2F;expired link&quot;. I&#x27;m guessing my tricks didn&#x27;t work because whatever fetches the page content uses the `rel=&quot;canonical&quot;` tag value to normalize the URI.<p>Anyway, what&#x27;s the deal with this rule? Pages change over time, how come they can&#x27;t be resubmitted? The page in question, as well as the HN discussion, are over a year old, for what it&#x27;s worth.
======
greenyoda
1\. "Invalid/expired link" doesn't sound like a message you usually get from
HN when you try to submit a duplicate article - a duplicate submission usually
just takes you to the previous discussion. This sounds like some kind of
software error (either on HN's side or yours).

2\. As per HN Guidelines (see link at bottom of the page), it's OK to re-
submit an article that hasn't gotten significant discussion in the last year.

3\. As per HN Guidelines, questions like this should be e-mailed to the
moderators (hn@ycombinator.com), not posted.

I'd try submitting it again and seeing what happens.

------
slater
What's the page?

